# My daughter, the cook.



## josephreese (Jan 3, 2002)

My daughter, who is 2 1/2 years of age, has started to copy some of my antics. She often finds me in the kitchen, and will ask to be placed on the counter so she can watch or "help" me cook. Last night I was in the kitchen finishing up while she sat at the table to begin her meal. She took some cinamon graham crackers and grinded them to powder with her empty cup. She then put the powder into her berry applesauce. By the time I got to the table, she was stirring them together. I asked her what she tought she was doing. "Cooking," she tells me, as if I were blind. She then put a bit on her spoon for me to taste. I was reluctant, but gave it a try. It was too sweet, but surprisingly good. My wife called it parfait. My daughter called it something unintelligible. I'll call it Julia's Cracker-sauce.

Julia's Cracker-sauce:

1 cinamon graham cracker, pulverized (preferably with a sippy-cup)
1/4 cup of berry applesauce.

Combine and enjoy ;-)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How adorable! You can look forward to many enjoyable hours sharing your love of cooking with your daughter. There are some very good books for parents of young children to use to introduce them to cooking. The recipes are mostly non-cook, like peanut butter/powdered milk/cereal ball cookies, or fun little salads and sandwiches. The good ones highlight good nutrition. 

I envy you... Have fun! :smiles:


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

She sounds like my two little ones (2 1/2 and 4). They both have their own aprons, measuring cups and bowls to use when cooking. Two books that I really like for cooking with kids are "Pretend Soup" and "Honest Pretzels" both by Mollie Katzen.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

This thread is great!!! I wish many others add their childrens' recipes


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

once kids start cooking at an early age they just keep getting more and more creative. last weeks dessert by my 12 year old was mini molten chocolate cakes with mocha cream and chocolate spiral garnishes. i'm pretty proud of him as he did most of the recipe himself and it was a little complicated for a kid. he also makes his own bread, with no help from mom at all.
he keeps me on my feet!  i can't wait ot see what he will want to make next!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Some of the things that we have done in the cooking classes (with Pre-k, kindergarten & first graders)....
> Gingerbread Houses (of course!)
> Soft Pretzles... done in the shape of letters. Suggested by the Kindergarten teacher!
> Homemade pasta... let 'em roll it out, cut it and help sauce it
> Playdough... good lesson on taking oridinary ingredients and 'cooking' something fun
> Caramel apples... lots of different toppings
> Pizza from scratch... little individual doughs topped with... whatever!
> Stone Soup... everybody gets to contribute, plus its a cool story

There are several "cooking with kids" books out there, as well. In my experience with the kids (2,4 & 6), they participate in their own way with whatever we happen to be making. There are life lessons to be taught in the kitchen, as well; taking an idea, organizing it, working it through and seeing the outcome. Just my two-cents.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

What a beautiful treat to have your children with you in the kitchen. I love to make bread with my girls, to wipe the flour from there face, and watch there eyes get wide after they knead some dough and come back to see it has risen. Enjoy these times my friend while you can. these are the memories that will guide you through life.


----------

